# Off to the moselle



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We are off to the Moselle next week via Luxenbourg, does anyone know a nice Aire just before leaving France to enter Luxenbourg please?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*AIRES*

graveline has several, dont fil up with fuel till lux as its very cheap.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Snap! 

We are also off to the same area via the same route!! Leaving on an early ferry out of Dover Friday 14th also in an Autottrail  

Our plan is to overnight at Alzingen? Campsite just outside Luxembourg city. Nice site (especially using ASCI) its about 5-6 hrs drive from Calais, long drive but gets it over with quickly. Then its an easy drive to trier the next day.

I will keep an eye out for you, If you see a Cheyenne with cherished no. Plate being driven by a bloke with a beard be sure to wave :wink: 

(Please use ALL of your fingers though)

(have you tried "All The Aires" book?)


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know about " nice ", but the Aire at the fire station in Arlon, just on the Belgian/Lux border, is free and has water, drainage and mains electricity. All tarmac. But only four spaces, so don't leave it too late.

Arlon is rather grubby in parts, which makes crossing the border into Luxembourg an even greater pleasure.

We always enjoy the Luxembourg banks of the Moselle - and overnighting never seems to be a problem.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We are going Monday evening, sorry should have made it clear not going via Belgium going down via Nantes and that way.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

No prob. May be useful on the way back or on a future trip.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

sideways said:


> We are going Monday evening, sorry should have made it clear not going via Belgium going down via Nantes and that way.


Via Nantes? Do you mean Nancy?

There is an aire in Metz outside the municipal campsite. We stayed there in April, and it's not far from the border.

Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> I don't know about " nice ", but the Aire at the fire station in Arlon, just on the Belgian/Lux border, is free and has water, drainage and mains electricity. All tarmac. But only four spaces, so don't leave it too late.
> 
> Arlon is rather grubby in parts, which makes crossing the border into Luxembourg an even greater pleasure.
> 
> We always enjoy the Luxembourg banks of the Moselle - and overnighting never seems to be a problem.


5 spaces. :wink:

http://goo.gl/maps/JUMoz

And why enter Luxembourg from France? use the Belgian motorways (not as bad as many think) and turn off at Arlon to overnight.

Then take the "N" road straight into Luxembourg at Steinfort, the first filling station you get to is a Shell. 
Then if you indulge in the weed drive a few miles further on to Route 66 tabac at Windhof 
http://www.route66-tobacco-lux.com/

One of the few places you can get virtually all UK brands like B&H L&B as most of the big service area tabacs only sell US and Continental brands. Ciggies (L&B Silver/Gold) there are about 40€/200 but in Belgium Silver are 50€/200 - L&B Gold is unobtainable on the Belgian market.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Be aware however that many Belgian fuel stations on the motorway ONLY accept Belgian cards (credit or debit) for fuel purchase. (at least that was the case about 18 months ago)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Be aware however that many Belgian fuel stations on the motorway ONLY accept Belgian cards (credit or debit) for fuel purchase. (at least that was the case about 18 months ago)


No longer the case in June.

PS wait until Luxembourg, they take anything there so long as it's other country's money. :wink:


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We've stayed at Metz. There's also a lovely aire at Charleville Meziers if you are going that way.


----------

